# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Количество знаков после запятой

## alexboof

Добрый день!

Подскажите пожалуйста, как увеличить количество знаков после запятой в 1С 8.3 Бух Предпр ПРОФ в счетах для покупателей в цене и в сумме. 

Захожу в конфигуратор 

Зашел в Конфигурация - Поддержка - Настройка поддержки и там установил возможность изменения. 

Конфигурация - Документы - СчетНаОплатуПокупателю - Табличные части - Товары - Цена 

По ней правой клавишей, там Свойства и меняю точность на 5.

Почему-то не активна галочка "Сохранить", нажимаю просто крестик и выхожу из конфигуратора.

Захожу в обычном режиме, начинаю создавать счет и всё как было... 2 знака после запятой в цене.

Что делать??? Спасибо заранее!!!

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день!
> 
> Подскажите пожалуйста, как увеличить количество знаков после запятой в 1С 8.3 Бух Предпр ПРОФ в счетах для покупателей в цене и в сумме. 
> 
> Захожу в конфигуратор 
> 
> Зашел в Конфигурация - Поддержка - Настройка поддержки и там установил возможность изменения. 
> 
> Конфигурация - Документы - СчетНаОплатуПокупателю - Табличные части - Товары - Цена 
> ...


Нужно разрешить изменения не только на всю конфигурацию, но и на конкретный объект (документ "Счет").
Изменение разрядности суммы документа может повлечь за собой изменение ресурсов Регистров бухгалтерии и других, где сумма представлена двумя знаками после запятой.

----------


## alexboof

> Нужно разрешить изменения не только на всю конфигурацию, но и на конкретный объект (документ "Счет").
> Изменение разрядности суммы документа может повлечь за собой изменение ресурсов Регистров бухгалтерии и других, где сумма представлена двумя знаками после запятой.


Я поставил и на конкретный документ тоже возможность изменений Изменения на конкретный объект.JPG

Эта база у нас будет использоваться только для выставления счетов.
МОСЭНЕРГО выставляет счета с указанием квт.ч. до 5 знака, и мы точно такой же счет должны выставлять нашим контрагентам. Вот и бьюсь.

Не работает...

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день!
> 
> Подскажите пожалуйста, как увеличить количество знаков после запятой в 1С 8.3 Бух Предпр ПРОФ в счетах для покупателей в цене и в сумме. 
> 
> Захожу в конфигуратор 
> 
> Зашел в Конфигурация - Поддержка - Настройка поддержки и там установил возможность изменения. 
> 
> Конфигурация - Документы - СчетНаОплатуПокупателю - Табличные части - Товары - Цена 
> ...


" галочка "Сохранить"" - не знаю о чем речь. После изменения реквизита нужно не просто выйти из конфигуратора, а сохранить изменения. (Кнопка "Сохранить").
Сейчас попробовал на базе - все получается.

----------

